# Sharpening, and saw, router, and drill repair



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

I was advised to let people know here what I do because my business is pretty slow.

I sharpen all kinds of wood working tools like saw blades, router bits, planer knives, spiral planer blades, chisels, kitchen knives, scissors, and things like that. I repair electric drills, cordless drills, skill saws, compound miter saws, planers, portable table saws, routers, jig saws, sawzalls, portable grinders, belt sanders, hammer drills, Paslode inpulse nailers, air nailers, and compressors. 

I also make maple syrup in March.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Max,

I have a marketing idea for you that has worked well for me in the past.

When things got slow for me, I took the time to call all of my customers, and simply asked if they had anything that I could help them with.

It has worked like a charm in the past. Often, my call would jog their memory about something they needed to order or replace. Usually, I would go from dead slow to being fairly busy.

When I ran out of that list, I would get out the phone book and called everyone in a certain category in the yellow pages. 

My calls have never, ever been high pressure, just a no-pressure, reminder type chat.

I have found that it only takes an hour or so to call all of those people.

I have even jumped in the car with a box of business cards and drove to the job site or work place. Still the same, no pressure, "just wanted to drop off a card and say hello" attitude.

I would also never admit to any client that I was super slow. Maybe a little slower due to the winter weather, but we have lots of folks coming in getting ready for spring.

Those guys need to be ready with repaired tools when the economy turns around.

Clove


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Spot on Clove!

Also Max- There is a way to list a web site (if you have one) and/or e-mail address at the bottom of all of your replies. No matter what you post, people will see it.

Something like:

Max's Tool Repair and Care
When It Needs Fixing...Max Is There
wwwdot thisandthat dotcom
email address

Rick


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks for the ideas


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

just checking the change I made to my signature


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Max,

I would mention UPS shipping in your signature. Some of us don't have sharpening services in our area.

And as a side note, since you are a dealer in Porter Cable bits, have you listed those, and other items on ebay?

Do you make new blades, by the way? Some of the old Craftsman jointer/planer blades were discontinued many years ago. Or replacement blades for chipper/shredders? Still available from Sears, but most people don't know that. Those might do well on ebay too.

I hope offering these ideas are okay. I want to see business going well for you!

Clove


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Hey Max

I checked your web page. Excellent TOOL for your business....BUT

You need a new picture! Get Phil in the picture and get an action shot. (Get those hands out of your pockets and get that grumpy face out of the picture). 

I will ship my tools to you once I figure out what is wrong with the saw. I seem to recall that the pivotting base is stripped. The Drill does not work on the high torque setting,

Rick


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Placing an posting under the tools section on Craigslist might do you some good.

I would also place one under the farm/garden section as well, since there are lots of handy types that would use your services.

I would probably consider re-posting the same ad, or another one offering a different aspect of your business, once a week. Why keep reposting, you ask? The ads keep falling off and get lost due to all the new listings.

You could also place an ad under the barter section, if you wanted, to say "Professional tool repair for your ___________".

Now, with all that said, I don't know the rules about commercial listings on Craigslist. I wouldn't get too carried away with too many ads. You could just list them as Max, who owns a shop.

But the best things about craigslist? They have replaced the classified sections in newspapers, thousands read them every day, and *it is FREE!* 

Clove


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

clovis said:


> Max,
> 
> I would mention UPS shipping in your signature. Some of us don't have sharpening services in our area.
> 
> ...


I have tried ebay. Most things sell cheaper than I can buy them, LOL.

I have a good vender for jounter, and planer blades.

Thanks for the ideas


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Max, sending a PM shortly. Hoping you carry a part for a radial arm saw.


----------

